# Yamaha EF2400iS or Honda EU2000iA?



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey All,

So we're about 1 week from taking delivery of our Beneteau 343, and so the fitting out projects begin. This is our cruiser for the next 10 years, till I retire and get the big boat. The list is at $35k, so whoever said 10-15% of total for fitting out is very wrong...its closer to 30% 

Ok the first major purchase will be a generator. Since we live in Florida, and need a generator for the home anyway...I was thinking of getting 2 each of either the Yamaha EF2400iS or the Honda EU2000iA I see MSRP on both of these is around $1100 - $1300, but thats MSRP. 

In reality, what are street prices for these units. What can I expect at the dealer in terms of warranties, accessories, or delivery charges? And are these good (in sequence) for a 35 foot production boat? Would they work well powering the CruiseAir 12k BTU A/C I have installed? What about the occasional power tool (grinder, drill, etc)

Thanks for any info.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

For running the AC...you'd be better off with the higher continuous power of the Yamaha and the longer run time between fueling. The downside is the weight which is about 25lbs. heavier.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> For running the AC...you'd be better off with the higher continuous power of the Yamaha and the longer run time between fueling. The downside is the weight which is about 25lbs. heavier.


What about pricing? I cant seem to find any reputable online sellers of the Honda to gauge pricing. The Yamaha, I've found for $1100 or so online shipped.


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

Got my Eu2000 in Charleston for $900 (pickup)! Runs my 12K BTU perfectly. Its low vibration, low noise, and choice was due vaste, hudge, large repair centers here if compared to Yamaha. I can't handle Yamaha weight !

Use it to charge my Macbook, ipod, phone, tools, etc .. works perfectly.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Owl...I think Honda and Yamaha are authorized dealer only and pricing is tightly controlled.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't tell you about prices, but I bought a Honda EU2000 last year and am quite happy with it.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

online?? 
Try mayberry's for the Honda, can't go wrong best price and service


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Bought my H2000 last year on-line for $850 delivered incl shipping/insurance. Forgot the name of the place but it was in midwest (not Mayberry) in or around Illinois I recall and easy to find with a quick search. If you want two, they were even cheaper.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

k1vsk said:


> Bought my H2000 last year on-line for $850 delivered incl shipping/insurance. Forgot the name of the place but it was in midwest (not Mayberry) in or around Illinois I recall and easy to find with a quick search. If you want two, they were even cheaper.


I've scoured the net for that retailer and that price...no such luck. Can you PM with that info or post?


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

We got our eu3000 off this site and they deliverd it right to our door no problem. Wise Sales.COM || 800.916.9473 || 1475 Rodenburg Rd, Schaumburg, IL 60193


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

night0wl said:


> I've scoured the net for that retailer and that price...no such luck. Can you PM with that info or post?


just sent you a pm with the info.
When I was shopping, I found a wide disparity in the price.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Always ask for a discount.
AARP
Auto club
Nice guy
Old guy
Multiple
Cash
Demo
Small defect (scrached)


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

negrini said:


> Got my Eu2000 in Charleston for $900 (pickup)! Runs my 12K BTU perfectly. Its low vibration, low noise, and choice was due vaste, hudge, large repair centers here if compared to Yamaha. I can't handle Yamaha weight !
> 
> Use it to charge my Macbook, ipod, phone, tools, etc .. works perfectly.


What make/model of A/C do you have?

My only concern is right off of wisesales power usage spreadsheet: GeneratorSizing

I too have a 12k BTU A/C, and notice the starting wattage vs maintaining wattage is north of 2000. If I get that Honda, it would stress out the little guy unless I had two running with the connector cables...and like Cam said earlier...it may be too much.

Can you let us know what happens when your A/C kicks in to the Honda? Does it shake, drop or rev up? Does it shake? Conch out...?


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

night0wl said:


> What make/model of A/C do you have?
> 
> My only concern is right off of wisesales power usage spreadsheet: GeneratorSizing
> 
> ...


I've also read comments from folks here that the H2000 will not run a 12k BTU A/C. As it runs mine fine with no indication of hesitation, I always wonder why... 
I should mention that it ran fine both before and after I installed a soft-start cap in the A/C which I got for free and thought it might help when other stuff was already drawing from the genset.

I assume you received my PM?


----------



## 84westy (Sep 26, 2008)

I purchased the Honda after using both on my Catalina 30. It runs my 12k BTU reverse cycle very well. The down side to the Honda is runtime on a fill up; at 15.1 amps, it will run 4 hours. It really sucks to have to get out of the cabin and fill it up at 2:00am. I tried the Yamaha, and liked the power and available runtime, but the size and weight killed it for me. The Honda cost about $900 from a local vendor including tax. The Yamaha is closer to $1100, but the cost per Watt is basically the same. If you run a pair the perceived sound level will be about 3 dB ("A" weighted) higher than one unit.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

k1/nightowl,

Can you PM me the details/price of a reputable place to pick up a Honda EU2000?

Z


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

zeenon said:


> k1/nightowl,
> 
> Can you PM me the details/price of a reputable place to pick up a Honda EU2000?
> 
> Z


I bought mine off ebay from Mayberry (also listed previously) it was for around 690 US (2005). My experience, as I use it for Rving and powering things at home when a major storm comes through. IT will handle more than spec'd load - I get about 12 hrs running a full size fridge, microwave, tv, vcr and lights on a tank of gas. When it gets a huge amp load - it revs up to meet the startup requirements then settles back down. Startup of appliances etc is always the kicker (same goes with invertors etc). It is extremely portable and it does decrease consumption once load settles.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Check craigslist. I use a EU2000i in my business and am shopping for a second unit. In my area I see them new on CL for under $1000 and used in the $650-$850 range. Prices on used EU2000i generators are definitely dropping.


----------



## HeadHoncho (May 30, 2007)

I just got back from buying a 2 year old EU2000i that I found on craigslist. Less than 50 hours run time, looks great, works perfectly. $700.

You gotta move fast on these CL Hondas though. I was the first one to respond to the ad and the guy said he had many offers after he talked to me.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Mayberry's new is $869 shipped anywhere in the USA. If you can get 5 or more buddies, its $850.

I think they do charge a handling charge though


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Folks - hate to dredge up a thread that is ancient history...but over a year after this post, I was able to procure a local EU2000 and run it on my CruiseAir 12k BTU A/C just fine. I've placed the order with Mayberrys....no more hot steamy nights for me!

While the A/C was running, I never heard it throttle down to eco mode once. Looks like the A/C will keep the generator loaded up a good long while, so I may run the A/C only at night to cool the cabin for sleeping. Fans during the daytime it seems.


----------

